

UniverDox -Digital Goods eCommerce - manuelsanz
http://www.univerdox.com
UniverDox is an eCommerce platform that allows artists [authors &#x2F; rights holders] to self-distribute (sell, promote &amp; share) their DIGITAL GOODS getting 100% of incomes generated.
======
manuelsanz
It's a great tool to sell any digital good or e-good with NO COMISSIONS

